# Vollmer Announces Popular McDonalds Model



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

This Fall Vollmer has announced they will come out one of the most Wanted models in HO; McDonalds yes Mickey "D"s will finally be produced in HO scale.

http://vollmer-online.de/index.php


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you get fries with that?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Do you get fries with that?


Shoot you come on down Southwest and we sure can get some fry's


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Be right there, partner! I haven't seen AZ yet, but I thought Wyoming was pretty fine.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

and how much $ does mc dees get?
they would not allow this unless they recived a huge chunk of cash and royalties.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No different than any other business that allows their image to be used....heck, once upon a time UP was going to prohibit release of their logos in decal sets without getting their dime.....which is REALLY taking it too far....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Reckers said:


> Be right there, partner! I haven't seen AZ yet, but I thought Wyoming was pretty fine.


Thank you. Thank you very much......


----------

